# Starship is using self-driving robots to deliver packages on demand



## Seven77

Soon, the days of package theft will be behind us. For people living in the U.K. town of Milton Keynes, that day is today. That's thanks to autonomous robot startup Starship Technologies.
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/31/s...driving-robots-to-deliver-packages-on-demand/


----------



## goneubering

The jokes just write themselves.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

lol what, no fake promotional videos supposedly showing one of these things doing something ?

lol i seen down below it talks about the ones they supposedly had in Redwood City...I'm in RC almost daily and I never seen one of these...where's the video of these ones ? lol


----------



## tohunt4me

Seven77 said:


> Soon, the days of package theft will be behind us. For people living in the U.K. town of Milton Keynes, that day is today. That's thanks to autonomous robot startup Starship Technologies.
> https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/31/s...driving-robots-to-deliver-packages-on-demand/


That just LOOKS CREEPY A.F. !

Rolling Ice Chests STALKING YOU !


----------



## Seven77

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol what, no fake promotional videos supposedly showing one of these things doing something ?
> 
> lol i seen down below it talks about the ones they supposedly had in Redwood City...I'm in RC almost daily and I never seen one of these...where's the video of these ones ? lol


For ur review Mr Uber Driver 4Ever





If You Sit On it, It Turns Into an Uber


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Seven77 said:


> For ur review Mr Uber Driver 4Ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If You Sit On it, It Turns Into an Uber


So the best you can come up with is a promotional video ? You got anything that actually shows it working ? I don't know a single person that ever heard of these even doing one delivery.

Surely you got one video of it going from restaurant to delivery ?

Then you can find a waymo showing over 15 minutes of sdc operation.


----------



## Seven77

uberdriverfornow said:


> So the best you can come up with is a promotional video ? You got anything that actually shows it working ? I don't know a single person that ever heard of these even doing one delivery.
> 
> Surely you got one video of it going from restaurant to delivery ?
> 
> Then you can find a waymo showing over 15 minutes of sdc operation.


Yet another swing & a miss by uber driver 4Ever

Sad


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Seven77 said:


> Yet another swing & a miss by uber driver 4Ever
> 
> Sad


ya, I didn't think so


----------



## heynow321

Funny how they can’t produce any evidence ever. Sad


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Hobo with a ski mask and a sledge hammer....

And those $XX,000 robot are permanently smashed over stealing someone's Big Mac and Fries.

IF I was homeless... it would be better than starving, but i'd never rob a delivery driver...

Ethics are a funny thing, corporate robot... i'd rob that before i starve... but a human is off limit.


----------



## touberornottouber

These are being used all over America now to delivery food within about 4 miles. Sadly it looks like the days of doing deliveries for people are starting to come to a close.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234455918001049601

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234601159601664001
Here they are at ASU:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ASU/comments/i9z050


----------



## The Entomologist

EMP bomb it and take the loot home while wearing a mask.

Great job guys.

NEXT!

better yet






LOL get your hands up!


----------



## tohunt4me

touberornottouber said:


> These are being used all over America now to delivery food within about 4 miles. Sadly it looks like the days of doing deliveries for people are starting to come to a close.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234455918001049601
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234601159601664001
> Here they are at ASU:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ASU/comments/i9z050


These are beong used All Over America Too !

( i have SEEN these in use. Never saw your shoebox on wheels !)


----------



## touberornottouber




----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

touberornottouber said:


>


Looks like it only took 2 years to get from a promo pic to getting stuck.
That things lucky homeboy didnt 
jack it for the meal.
Guess we will be waiting another 2 years for another update...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Walmart brand Bandana 97c

Crowbar- $7.25 including shipping.

That makes you break even on buying the tools needed to break open a delivery robot in... one big mac meal.

And every time someone busts open a delivery robot they are out $2,000+ (based on the self reported price of mass producing delivery robots)

Frankly, i see the hungry and or the running on a cab fare/scamming uber paxhole type to be the type to throw on a mask and rob the delivery robots. Causing $1,000 in damage in order to steal a $10 meal from them.

How many deliveries would they need to do to pay off the damage to each robot?

And no, i would't blame the customer either, that's a 30 second crime of opportunity targeting a large corporation. I can see it happening all the time in isolated areas/ apartments ect.

Hell if you were starving and homeless on the street, and you saw 50 delivery robots drive past every day, all smelling faintly of Taco bell mixed with McDonalds how long would it take you to go over the edge and rob one?

https://www.businessinsider.com/people-are-kicking-starship-technologies-food-delivery-robots-2018-6


----------



## tohunt4me

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Walmart brand Bandana 97c
> 
> Crowbar- $7.25 including shipping.
> 
> That makes you break even on buying the tools needed to break open a delivery robot in... one big mac meal.
> 
> And every time someone busts open a delivery robot they are out $2,000+ (based on the self reported price of mass producing delivery robots)
> 
> Frankly, i see the hungry and or the running on a cab fare/scamming uber paxhole type to be the type to throw on a mask and rob the delivery robots. Causing $1,000 in damage in order to steal a $10 meal from them.
> 
> How many deliveries would they need to do to pay off the damage to each robot?
> 
> And no, i would't blame the customer either, that's a 30 second crime of opportunity targeting a large corporation. I can see it happening all the time in isolated areas/ apartments ect.
> 
> Hell if you were starving and homeless on the street, and you saw 50 delivery robots drive past every day, all smelling faintly of Taco bell mixed with McDonalds how long would it take you to go over the edge and rob one?
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/people-are-kicking-starship-technologies-food-delivery-robots-2018-6


" PINATAS







ON WHEELS " !


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

tohunt4me said:


> " PINATAS
> View attachment 498928
> ON WHEELS " !


Yeah that's my point, except it's a $2000 pinata that drops takeout.


----------



## touberornottouber

Honestly I think delivery drivers are screwed.

Here's another photo from ASU recently.









Here's a Reddit topic where a student claims they are allowed to use their student account money to order from the company:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ASU/comments/ivjp2d


----------



## goneubering

touberornottouber said:


> Honestly I think delivery drivers are screwed.
> 
> Here's another photo from ASU recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a Reddit topic where a student claims they are allowed to use their student account money to order from the company:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ASU/comments/ivjp2d


Why do you think that? What's the range of these midget robots?


----------



## Mordred

If I see one of these things I'm definitely gonna **** it up.


----------



## touberornottouber

goneubering said:


> Why do you think that? What's the range of these midget robots?


I think only a couple miles. Mainly in highly urban areas. But it will obviously expand.


----------



## Mordred

touberornottouber said:


> I think only a couple miles. Mainly in highly urban areas. But it will obviously expand.


How? These things can't operate on busy streets with cars.


----------



## goneubering

Mordred said:


> How? These things can't operate on busy streets with cars.


No way. They move too slow with limited range. Only 3 to 4 miles claimed in one article I found. The college campus niche might work.


----------

